
There's a war on sugar. Is it justified? - baron816
http://freakonomics.com/podcast/theres-war-sugar-justified/
======
fujipadam
Sorry the article is very hard to read. You can't write articles with pull
quotes for every other sentence. Well you can but it will be horrible

~~~
baron816
It's a podcast.

